
Show HN: Weeknder – up to 60% off weekend flights from NYC - richf
New MVP product from Priceline that allows you to save up to 60% off weekend flights from NYC.<p>Check it out and leave feedback below!
======
richf
Link:
[http://www.weeknder.com/?utm_campaign=employee&utm_source=PC...](http://www.weeknder.com/?utm_campaign=employee&utm_source=PCLN&utm_medium=social&utm_content=18-09-03-08_06-05-18-14-01-14-04-05-19)

